# GTR R32 Bonnet henges



## R32GTRNoob (Aug 21, 2014)

I am currently looking for new bonnet henge's for my GTR R32 if anyone has any new or gently used ones shoot me a pm thank you.


----------



## My_Names_Buck (Jul 10, 2018)

Did you ever have any luck with these?


----------



## My_Names_Buck (Jul 10, 2018)

Doh! Just realised the age of the thread sorry.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

i have these


----------



## My_Names_Buck (Jul 10, 2018)

davew said:


> i have these


Yes that’s ok I had a set but all good thank you


----------

